# Lumber vs. US housing market - intermarket view



## RichKid (18 November 2005)

Just posting this chart of lumber, saw in a John Murphy article about how a fall in lumber prices heralded a downturn in housing. This chart suggests it's already on its way down. I assume lumber is used for construction of houses and hence less demand means lower prices? Wish I had the housing figures (not sure which lot) to compare it to. Will check the Murphy article again to confirm. Monthly chart btw.


----------



## Kauri (18 November 2005)

*Re: Lumber v US housing market- intermarket view*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Just posting this chart of lumber, saw in a John Murphy article about how a fall in lumber prices heralded a downturn in housing. This chart suggests it's already on its way down. I assume lumber is used for construction of houses and hence less demand means lower prices? Wish I had the housing figures (not sure which lot) to compare it to. Will check the Murphy article again to confirm. Monthly chart btw.




WASHINGTON (MarketWatch) - New construction of U.S. homes fell 5.6% in October to a seasonally adjusted annual rate of 2.014 million, the Commerce Department said Thursday.

Building permits - which foreshadow future activity - dropped 6.7% to 2.071 million annual units. Read the full report.


----------

